# Best steroid without water retention



## coolcol (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi I am 43years old and have been working out for a number of years now at my local gym. I did one course of gear for ten weeks about 3 years ago. I took two SUSTANON 250's and 2 deca aweek and was quite happy with the results. My only problem was I had a lot of water retention which made my face puff up and my eyes noticeably baggy!

I want to start another course of steroid use in the next few weeks and want to get quick and permanent gains with low water retention.

Alot of the guys at my local are using Test400 and say it is very good, is this a good choice and if so what dosage should i take seeing as i have been steroid free for 3 years.

on my last course i noticed a considerable reduction in my testical size which i tried to counter with HCG injections after completion of my 10 week course....( I was a bit paranoid and even used some novladex to prevent gyno!)..I only used 3 ampules of HCG after my course which seemed to help a little....anyway am glad to say they recovered fully in size after about 3mths!

Any advice from you guys on diet and what type of steroids to use would be helpful.......

My present height is six foot and i am 14st....I am in a size 34in jeans and would prefer to get into a size 32 or even 30in....

As you can see from my post I am quite a novice so any constructive critisism would be helpful

Thanks Guys.........Colin.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Test prop and tren, and maybe winny too.

You should also consider running HCG throughout your cycle if you're prone to a difficult recovery.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good advice there form Big. Test 400 is good yes but very strong and very painful. I would also have though if you are prone to water retention the Test 400 isnt for you mate.

Do an 8 weeker at 1 shot of test prop and 1 shot of tren every other day. If money isnt of any concern bang in 50mg of oral winnie eveyday too.


----------



## coolcol (Mar 25, 2005)

cheers guys....what about nolvadex as an anti estrogen to prevent the water retention?

Should I try the test400 using nolvadex to control the water retention.......or is it best to forget the test400 then?..........


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I like primo myself

many will say you cant gain on it but with good diet and supps you can gain some quality lean tissue with virtually NO sides at all

maybe throw in some tren and winny tabs if you wish

It all depends on how much you are bothered by the bloat

if you are willing to suffer a little water, then big has the best advise above


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

IMO the test400 wont be what you are after...and it hurts

nolv can help....but is no majic bullet

try to keep carbs clean and moderate, getting 50% of your energy macro's from quality fats

this will keep water down more than any choice of drugs


----------



## coolcol (Mar 25, 2005)

Cheers guys, get 50% of my energy from quality fats......like nuts!.....heres me worryin about me nuts and now ive got to eat more LOL.

Cheers good advice guys.....clean down on the carbs...only use wholewheat bread and same for pasta I tend to get a gut with to much carb stuff....Tryin to stick as close to a 30% fat, 30% carb 40% protein diet (roughly equates to a tuna sandwich!). Is this right?

Last time i tried the sus250 and this gave me great strength gains but not much size so i stacked with Decca which gave me alot of water retention.

I will try Big's suggestion..........what about Nappers...i can still get them quite cheap...but seeing as these are based on dianabol and am worreyed about liver problems and their ability to aromatise so easily are they still worth it/ if so how about 2 in the morn and two at night?

Am still a novice here as you can see but am trying to get all the facts from you guys who know the score......what works and whats not worth it etc.

Thanks again.............Colin


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

generally short acting steroids will give less water retention, I prefer Prop, Tren or winny they give me no water retention at all.


----------

